# Erratic theraband tubes



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I finished a new cattie the other day and put on some theraband yellow tubes. At first I blamed the cattie, so just to make sure i put them on a tried and true cattie. Sure enough they were just as erratic. There would be a couple of normal shots and then totally random!! I had one that almost made it over a 6 foot fence!!
I double checked the length and pull and everything seemed right. That only left a possible air bubble as the tubes are thin but with about a 6mm inside diameter. So starting at the pouch end I sqeezed the air out and then attached them as FLAT tubes. I'm not saying for sure if that was the problem, all I know is, I'm now shooting consistantly with my FLATTENED tubes! Has anyone else experianced erratic tubes, or is it just me?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ive had erratic tubes but never thought of the air bubble issue. Interesting!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It can happen.

I haven't shot with Thera tubes but I have had Dankung tube sets be erratic no matter what I did. There was something drasticallly affecting at least one of the tubes of the set. Threw them out.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i usually use yellow tubes and never had this happen......maybe my shooting is just so bad i cant tell the difference.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Might have been a tiny hole in one of the bands....?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I have experienced such a problem with 1842 bands. I thought that it was me but never could figure out what I did wrong or different. I have found imperfections in the tubes and rejected that section when making bands. It could very well be smaller imperfections that went unnoticed. I can’t ever remember having that problem with Theraband come to think of it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

While I do like tubes and shoot them often. Whenever I have erratic shots and fliers .... I am using tubes. It just doesn't seem to occur with flat bands.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

how often do you have to bleed them of air to keep them flat ?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

My experience agrees with tubes giving me a stray shot now and then as well. I enjoy shooting with them, but in a tournament situation I would go with flats. I have had the best 20-40 results with large rings that allow the tubes freedom to shoot through them when released. Large rings give me a better view when shooting too. I really think it is in the quality of manufacturing.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

crapshot said:


> how often do you have to bleed them of air to keep them flat ?


good question. it's only been 4 days and already they're about half reflated. disappointed with that. I thought they way I had them tied, that wouldn't be a problem.
hehe I actually have a new theory now. In the process of squeezing the air out and reattaching them I ended up shortening the tube a good inch. So now when I draw back the tubes are at their maxium draw, ( no room for an air bubble ) so I'll see how they go when they're back to normal size, but so far no problems.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yes, when i shoot tubes, especially OTT, my accuracy is much worse, glad to hear it's not just me


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

bled air from green tubes put on whamo frame shot like gum rubber not as stiff as with air in the tubes


----------

